# postfix - sender blockieren mit wildcard filter



## Simon (26. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,

würde gerne folgende Absender blockieren, kann Postfix mit Wildcards Einträgen ??

_bounce*@*_

Danke für Ideen


----------



## hahni (28. Jan. 2016)

Das geht mit der globalen Blacklist. Aber so weit ich weiß, ohne Wildcards. Mich würde der Content-Filter interessieren. Also das Aussortieren von Mails gemäß gewissen Worten. Scheint vorgesehen zu sein - aber die Bedienung erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Simon (28. Jan. 2016)

Ich habe es per header_checks gelöst:


```
nano /etc/postfix/header_checks

/^Subject: =\?big5\?/  REJECT Chinese encoding not accepted by this server
/^Subject: =?EUC-KR?/  REJECT Korean encoding not allowed by this server
/^Subject: ADV:/  REJECT Advertisements not accepted by this server
/^Subject: =?Windows-1251?/  REJECT Russian encoding not allowed by this server
/^Subject: =\?KOI8-R\?/  REJECT Russian encoding not allowed by this server
/^Subject:.*=\?(big5|euc-kr|gb2312|ks_c_5601-1987)\?/  REJECT Language not accepted by this server as it is probably spam
/^From:.*\@.*\.cn/  REJECT Sorry, Chinese mail not allowed here
/^From:.*\@.*\.kr/  REJECT Sorry, Korean mail not allowed here
/^From:.*\@.*\.tr/  REJECT Sorry, Turkish mail not allowed here
/^From:.*\@.*\.ru/  REJECT Sorry, Russian mail not allowed here
/^From:.*\@.*\.ro/  REJECT Sorry, Romanian mail not allowed here
/^From:.*\@.*\.mx/  REJECT Sorry, Mexican mail is not allowed here.
/^From:.*bounce/  REJECT Sorry, no Spam

postfix reload
```


----------



## hahni (28. Jan. 2016)

Ist das tatsächlich effektiv? Indien und Parkistan fehlt noch ! Vor allem will ich keine Einstellungen treffen, die man dann ggf. auch in dieser oder ähnlicher Form in ISPConfig 3 treffen könnte...


----------



## Simon (28. Jan. 2016)

Zitat von hahni:


> Ist das tatsächlich effektiv?


KA. Zumindest die letzte Zeile tut was sie soll


----------



## Till (28. Jan. 2016)

Die Postfix Header checks kannst Du auch direkt in ISPConfig anlegen, Siehe "Mail Content Filter" typ "Header".


----------



## hahni (29. Jan. 2016)

In welchem Menüpunkt und wie? Weil dann würde ich dem natürlich den Vorzug geben!


----------



## Till (29. Jan. 2016)

Mail > Inhaltsfilter.


----------



## hahni (29. Jan. 2016)

Da sehe ich mich später gerne noch mal um. Und dort kann ich dann die oben von Simon aufgeführten Regeln hinterlegen?


----------



## Simon (29. Jan. 2016)

ispConfig Panel: E-Mail -> Inhaltsfilter


```
Filter: Header Filter
Regexp. Pattern: /^From:.*bounce/
Daten: Sorry, no Spam
Aktion: Reject
```


----------



## hahni (17. Okt. 2016)

Und wenn ich Mails ausfiltern will, die bestimmte Textpassagen im Betreff oder im Body enthalten?


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2016)

Für den Betreff nutzt Du einen header Filter und für den Inhalt der mails einen body Filter.


----------



## hahni (18. Okt. 2016)

Muss ich da noch mit regulären Ausdrücken arbeiten oder schreibe ich fragmentweise oder blockweise rein, was zu filtern ist?


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2016)

Die Filter sind reguläre ausdrücke.


----------



## hahni (18. Okt. 2016)

Kurzum: ich schreibe die Fragmente rein und den regulären Ausdruck drum herum macht dann ISPC?


----------



## hahni (18. Okt. 2016)

Wollte gerade im Header-Check "Hey, jemand mochte mit dir chatten!" filtern.  Genau so habe ich dann auch den String hinterlegt. Die Nachrichten kommen aber trotzdem durch!


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2016)

Zitat von hahni:


> Kurzum: ich schreibe die Fragmente rein und den regulären Ausdruck drum herum macht dann ISPC?


Nein. Du schreibst einen regulären Ausdruck rein und postfix filtert dann auf basis des von Dir eingegebenen regulären ausdrucks.


----------



## suther (3. Okt. 2019)

Bin auf diesen Thread gestoßen.. Danke Simon für die Erklärungen mit den Beispielen.
Mittlerweile senden ja viele Spammer die Texte in den Subject-Zeilen ganz oder teilweise als base64 encoded unicodes.

So z.B. =?UTF-8?B?RGllIGNsZXZlcmUgVGVsZWZvbmFubGFnZSBmw7xyIElociBVbnRlcm5laG1lbiE=

Frage: Ist es sicher, wenn ich alle Subjects abweise die mit ?UTF-8?B? beginnen... oder gibt es Mailclients da draußen, die so einstellbar sind, das die Schrift im Subject per default so aufgebaut ist?

BTW: Wofür ist das Feld "Daten" in der ispconfig-Maske für Inhaltsfilter?


----------



## etron770 (28. Feb. 2020)

In das Feld Daten kann man eine eingenen Antworttext engeben, ansonsten wird der generierte verwendet

UTF-8: zumindestens habe ich auf die Firmenmails mit Subject: =?iso-8859-1? gefunden, das lässt vermuten, dass es Mail Clients gibt, die das automatisch so ausgeben, und damit sicher auch Subject: =?UTF-8?


----------

